# Quad Kit statt Dual Kit ?



## Tarkin_de (17. September 2015)

Hallo,

da meine gewünschten RAMs bis Anfang Oktober nicht lieferbar sind, habe ich mich für ein anderes Set etnschieden, was nun mit der CPU im Paket in der Lieferung ist.

Ich habe Zuhause für den neuen PC folgende Komponenten:

16GB (4x 4096MB) TeamGroup Dark Series weiß DDR4-2800 DIMM CL16-16-16-36 Quad Kit
Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail

Ursprünglicher RAM sollte folgender sein (der ja immer überall empfohlen wird):
16GB-G-Skill-RipJaws-4-schwarz-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1010085.html

Ich frage mich nun, ob das mit den 4 Modulen merklich schlechter ist, als mit 2 Modulen und was Dual-Ranked z.B. ist 

Ganz neben der Frage, ob das mit der Höhe und dem CPU-Kühler (Brocken2) dann funktioniert. Aber das sehe ich am Wochenende oder Anfang nächster Woche schon noch...

Gruß
Tarkin


----------



## flotus1 (17. September 2015)

Da dein Prozessor nur Dual-Channel kann profitiert er nicht von 4 Speichermodulen und die Speicherbandbreite wird mit deinen Ersatzmodulen  niedriger ausfallen. Schuld daran ist der niedrigere Takt und die Tatsache dass die Single-Ranked sind.
Wie genau es dazu kommt dass Dual-Rank Module etwas schneller sind kannst du dir anhand des Themas "memory interleaving" anlesen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interleaved_memory


----------



## Tarkin_de (17. September 2015)

Sprich bei 4x4 GB Ram nutzt der Prozessor nur die 2x4GB und die anderen sind komplett unbenutzt??


----------



## flotus1 (17. September 2015)

Doch natürlich stehen dir die vollen 16GB zur Verfügung.
Aber im Vergleich zu 2 Modulen in deinem PC steigt die Speicherbandbreite durch die zusätzlichen Module nicht an weil der Speichercontroller im Prozessor eben nur Dual-Channel unterstützt.
Anders wäre das beispielsweise bei der 2011-3 Plattform. Da würde sich im Vergleich zu 2 Modulen die nominelle Speicherbandbreite tatsächlich verdoppeln wenn man 4 DIMMs benutzt. Die Speichercontroller dieser CPUs können nämlich Quad-Channel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2015)

Du wirst keinen merklichen Unterschied haben wenn man nicht auf Benchmarks achtet


----------



## markus1612 (17. September 2015)

Vollbestückung wird sich auch negativ auf das OC Potenzial auswirken


----------



## Tarkin_de (17. September 2015)

Das ist dann nicht so schlimm wie ich dachte.  
OC habe ich im Moment eh nicht vor und da die i7-6700k die Einzige Skylake bisher war, hab ich die halt genommen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufklärung.


----------



## manimani89 (17. September 2015)

teilt sich das nicht einfach in 2x8gb auf??


----------



## flotus1 (17. September 2015)

Kannst du die Frage ein wenig präzisieren?


----------



## manimani89 (17. September 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Kannst du die Frage ein wenig präzisieren?



ich meine kann das board das nicht automatisch einstellen das man wenn man 4 riegel verwendet trotzdem dual channel funktioniert? ich meine da sind dann 2 slots eben einer oder?


----------



## flotus1 (17. September 2015)

Natürlich funktioniert dual-channel auch mit 4 DIMMs.
Hier wurde nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet.


----------



## Tarkin_de (21. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

PC ist zusammengebaut, nach einigem Hin und her läuft er auch, ABER:

Bei jedem Spiel, dass ein bißchen mehr Speicher verbraucht habe ich entweder einen Absturz des Spiels in Windows, oder aber ich bekomme einen komplett eingefrorenen Screen.
Daher habe ich mal die Windows-Speicherdiagnose laufen lassen, die mir dann auch relativ schnell sagte, dass mit dem Arbeitsspeicher ein Problem existiert.

Meine Frage, bevor ich den wieder ausbaue und zurückschicke ist: Liegt das am Zusammenspiel von Mainboard und RAM, oder ist der wirklich einfach nur defekt?

Nochmal kurz die Daten:
*16GB (4x 4096MB) TeamGroup Dark Series weiß DDR4-2800 DIMM CL16-16-16-36 Quad Kit*
*Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail*

Gruß
Tarkin


----------



## markus1612 (21. September 2015)

Teste mal den RAM mit Memtest.

Evtl mal die "CPU System Agent Voltage" erhöhen, da du 4 Module nutzt ,und den CPU-Kühler etwas lockern.
Wieso hast du dir überhaupt ein Quad Kit gekauft? 2 Module wären besser gewesen.


----------



## flotus1 (21. September 2015)

Wenn schon die Windows-Speicherdiagnose sagt dass etwas mit dem RAM nicht stimmt -> return to sender

Vielleicht einfach gegen ein Kit von dieser Liste tauschen, dann ist die Chance höher dass es auch funktioniert.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/Z170PG_DRAM_QVL_20150803.pdf


----------



## Tarkin_de (21. September 2015)

Es war ganz einfach. Der ist falsch im Bios getaktet. Er lief mit 27xx MHz aber mit 26xx läuft er jetzt ohne Probleme. Auch der Memtest findet aktuell keinen Fehler mehr.

Die 4 Module habe ich gekauft weil die Anderen erst im Oktober wieder verfügbar sind. So lange wollte ich nicht warten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

Na dann ist ja alles im Lot, meine Erfahrung mit Asus wäre noch ein Bios Upgrade gewesen.


----------



## Tarkin_de (22. September 2015)

Kann ich auch probieren, denn eigentlich war ich der Meinung, dass DDR4-2800 auch mit 2800MHz laufen sollte. 
Jetzt läuft es mit etwas mehr als 2600 MHz, so dass ich noch ein bischen herumkonfigurieren und testen muss...


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

Mach mal ein Bios Update, dann schaust du ob du den RAM manuell einstellen kannst. Dann lässt du ihn laufen.


----------

